
How Liability is going to kill what little is left of Internet security… - dfc
https://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001331.html
======
msredmond
Is it ironic that when I go to click on this security site's link I get the
following browser warning: "The site's security certificate is not trusted!"

~~~
dfc
Not ironic. The site uses a certificate signed by CA Cert. You do not have CA
Cert's root certificate in /etc/ssl

~~~
msredmond
thanks

